# Unable to share files and printer



## tekman98 (Jan 18, 2006)

I setup file and printer on 2 computers with DSL internet night before and it all worked fine, was able to print test page from both computers. The next day my friend moved the printer downstairs and the computer upstairs is not able to access the one downstairs.

Printer is on, file sharing is on, firewall is off, renamed computers still not able to access from upstairs. I am able to acess and put files from downstairs to upstairs, but not viceversa. I can access my laptop from upstairs but no the workstation???
I am reinstalling windows today due to virus and spyware issue in workstation downstairs. (found 18 virus, and is loaded with spyware, used lavasoft adaware, spystopper removed over 1000 issues spybot would not run)
Please help me---> Thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the fact that you had viruses and spyware removed could have easily damaged your networking.

How about the make/model of the router and modem, the version/patch level of the Windows on each machine. Did you move the printer from the computer it's attached to, or is it on a print server? We need to know the details of the network configuration.

What exact error do you get when you attempt to connect to the workstation?


----------



## tekman98 (Jan 18, 2006)

The printer was moved from the upstairs system to downstairs. No print server. I ended having to reinstall Windows XP Home Edition. Everything worked fine after that, to your point, I guess removing all the virus and spyware damaged the network settings. It was an eMachine model unknown, my friend did not have windows restore CD, and when I had to call Microsoft to vaildate Windows with the COA on the case it turned out to be a pirated copy of XP, emachine badge supported by "PROTEK" of city of industry, CA "BEWARE OF THE PIRATES"

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are they all in the same workgroup? I've had that happen to me when adding new machines and flying through the setup.


----------

